# First time withnew form in competition



## JWLuiza (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Stac3y (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 26, 2010)

Things I need to work on:
Engaging my hip
Snap/power in the hand techniques, speeding up the front kick.
I was a little high in stances too, and can't really use being 6'7" as an excuse.

I do welcome constructive criticism (and of course specific praise). I THINK my ego can handle it


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 1, 2010)

Good Job, 

  Strong basics execution, I personally would have enjoyed the Kata a tad slower showing more breathing and emphasis on the Ki's. I see a lot of similarities from this form in SKK forms Kata 2 and Pinian 4. 

Thanks for sharing, 

Chris


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 1, 2010)

What form is this?


----------

